
Chinks in Leopard's Armor:  A second look at the Mac OS X Leopard firewall - nickb
http://www.heise-security.co.uk/articles/98120
======
andrewfong
Not exactly a security person, but methinks there's some truth to the claim
that Windows machines are more secure than Macs if only because Microsoft has
to have a team of people thinking about security 24/7.

~~~
brl
It seems like such nonsense to talk about how one operating system is more
secure than some other operating system since every single operating system
ever written has had its ass handed to it over and over and over again by
security researchers and hackers.

Having only 10 security flaws is not really better in any meaningful sense
than having 20 security flaws. It's not as if you have 'more secure' and 'less
secure' when you add up the mistakes on both sides. What you're really
comparing is one insecure operating system to another insecure operating
system and there is no solid reason to believe that computer software can or
will _ever_ be secure (whatever being secure means).

